# 100% movies. Paradigm 11 vs 7. Worth it?



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

I am putting a new theater in my basement and need to get speakers. My last theater had Paradigm Mini-Monitors for the fronts and I thought that was great. 

I found some used Monitor 7s and Monitor 11s and wanted to ask if the 11s would be worth the extra $$$ The Monitor 7s are being sold wth a CC370 center for $425 (not priced seperately) The Monitor 11s are being sold for $500. 

Assuming both are in excellent condition....Should I pay up?????? 

Again, my reference point is mini-monitors which I thought was great. The theater room will be about the same size as my previous room...maybe a little larger. 

With the 11s I will still need to find a center channel. (maybe get the center above with the 11s) 
thoughts 
thanks in advance Mattlock


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Money always plays a part in these decisions doesn't it?
Assuming excellent condition for all speakers both deals look good.
While both speakers are very nice in their own right, in a side by side comparison I don't think there would be any debate the Monitor 11 sounds better.
Since these will not be side by side in your home that difference may not really matter.
Getting the center speaker with the 7's certainly makes it the complete matched front stage. I might lean towards the three speaker deal for that reason.

Also depends on the availability of more funds to add a center to the Monitor 11's along with being able to find the correct center by itself.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I demoed the 7's, 9's, and 11's. I purchased the 11's with the center 3 and surround 3's for our upstairs and I love them. For the money honestly I would pay the extra and go with the 11's. What does the rest of your setup consist of? What size is your listening room? My receiver upstairs is an Integra 30.2 room is 20 by 18 with vaulted ceilings.


----------



## Slyshpr (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi there
As far as the 11s go I find them to be a warmer speaker not as aggressive as some,I have a pair of 11v4s in my basement system & I think they are wonderful, good bottom as well as their highs.Unless you really like the center from the other deal I would spend the extra bucks.Good luck buddy.


----------

